# Thunder and Lightning



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I put together different tracks of thunder for different sounds and effects.
These are all mono at this point.
I need objective ideas on this device for optimum effect.
I do like how the light travels.
Stuff :: Thunder video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Stuff/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Stuff/MOV02536


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hey jeff, thats pretty cool so far. what using to do it? i like effect so far.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice effect. Yes, what controller are you using? I'm assuming its a 3-channel. Using a stereo track with a delay on one side will help.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, it's a 3 channel unit. 
I've got several thunder tracks with stereo track delays. The unfortunate part of doing that, you lose the sound effect, no movement with the sound.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks mighty cool Jeff... how about a reactive light vid? Show how the wall or side of the house looks with the light flashing on it? Looks like it'd be perfect.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good idea Rev. If I get a chance today I'll do it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do to the weather, I'll be doing the test inside tonight.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I do like how the light travels.


I LOVE how the light travels! How did you make that work? That's fantastic! :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

marcus132 said:


> I LOVE how the light travels! How did you make that work? That's fantastic! :jol:


You'll need to check out the Vendor Sales Forum for the details.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I moved everything into the library (yes, my a** was chewed).
I used 60 watt bulbs (all I had) and clamp lights.

These were pointed upwards in the windows, under the shears.
A mono track was used with only one speaker. 
I will use a stereo track tomorrow (if I can find it) along with another speaker.
I think this would be much better with 2 units, 1 for each channel.
Stuff :: Frightening Lightning low res video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Stuff/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Stuff/FrighteningLightning2


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice! thats getting close to my dream lightning setup. Here are things I have in mind for my own setup. 

I plan to use 'true light' or Natural Light bulbs, they are the blue'ish colored bulbs.

Then I am going to figure out a delay so the lightning goes off slightly sooner than the sound. On my system I will run a duplicate light channel that is a second or so ahead of the sound channel. 

If there was time, I'd run a negative channel on some of the house lights making the house lights dim during the lightning strikes.

SB


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, Rob, if you want a nice blue-white light try using blue photoflood bulbs. They're 250 watts with a color temp. of 4800 K. I use one each blue and white with my lightning system and just the two bulbs light up the entire front of the house. They do run hot, so use ceramic socket inserts. You can get them at camera supply stores for about $7 each.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was going to suggest that as well Gary.
Here's another thought....You could run more light if you were to use LEDs. The ultra bright ones seem to give off the same kind of light as the photo bulbs.
Not sure you'll have to delay the lightning. There seems to enough movement to make it look real. I think it's just us Haunters that look at it that way. My wife could not tell the difference..


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Otaku said:


> Hey, Rob, if you want a nice blue-white light try using blue photoflood bulbs. They're 250 watts with a color temp. of 4800 K. I use one each blue and white with my lightning system and just the two bulbs light up the entire front of the house. They do run hot, so use ceramic socket inserts. You can get them at camera supply stores for about $7 each.


Great tip!
I'll have to make a trip to the photo place.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That works well Jeff...traveling light rocks!


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

What unit are you using? It really is a nice effect and would be a good upgrade from my lightfx box!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thedudedrummer said:


> What unit are you using? It really is a nice effect and would be a good upgrade from my lightfx box!


This is an item I'm selling, check the vendor sales forum.
Glad you like it. I'm getting ideas on how to improve the performance.


----------

